# postfix and maildir



## polhallen (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi folks!

Using Postfix, I configured it to use Maildir. What is the best way to set Maildir to every user's account? Do I need to manually create directories in the home directory of the users?

Another thing: using Mutt I need set to .muttrc the Maildir


```
set folder="~/Maildir"
set mask="!^\\.[^.]"
set mbox="~/Maildir"
set record="+.Sent"
set postponed="+.Drafts"
set spoolfile="~/Maildir"
```

Is this the correct way? Or is there an easier step?

Thanks!

Pol


----------



## ShelLuser (May 3, 2013)

polhallen said:
			
		

> Using Postfix, I configured it to use Maildir. What is the best way to set Maildir to every user's account? Do I need to manually create directories in the home directory of the users?


It heavily depends on the way you want to have this setup and the environment on which this runs.

For example; on my servers I host several customer websites, each in their own home directory. To that end, and to avoid any chance of possible "intrusion" all users have their own group and their home directories are only accessible by the owner (obviously) as well as the group. And nothing else. So basically keeping them on 750.

Needless to say, but an MTA like Postfix which runs using its own credentials could run into some problems in this setup.

Although there are some strings attached my advice would be to look into procmail. The attached strings involve security; because procmail is often installed with set userid ("suid") or set groupid ("sgid") it usually runs using those credentials. Commonly this is the root user with the mail group. Although procmail is a decent setup it's still something which one should carefully take into consideration.

Even so; this also means it's quite a handy tool to setup constructions like this. And it becomes even more valuable if you need to perform more tasks on incoming e-mail (spam or virus filtering for example).



			
				polhallen said:
			
		

> Another thing: using Mutt I need set to .muttrc the Maildir


That looks about correct. It's been a while but that's about what I changed on my setup. In general: if it works then it's the correct way


----------

